

MIT Media Lab's BiDi Screen - A depth-aware 3D gestural interface - sabalaba
http://web.media.mit.edu/~mhirsch/bidi/index.html

======
sabalaba
Came across this and was _really_ surprised to find that it was not on HN.
Some great research has come out of that team.

